# Migrane?



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

I've recently started getting headaches followed by loss of peripheral vision then I seem unable to focus at all, the last time this happened a few years ago I assumed it was a migrane, but they have started again on a daily basis since last friday should I be worried?
Chris


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

if its happening so regularly then i would get it checked out A.S.A.P

even if nothing is serious its not worth taking a risk

GO TO THE DOCS !!


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup sounds like a plan, I was hoping it was just this bright sunsine that was bringing them on.
Chris


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Codfinger said:


> should I be worried?


Difficult to tell from this end of the internet :wink:

Go see your doctor!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

DEFINITELY get it checked

And as soon as possible

Take no chances

Aldra


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

yes get it checked by the doctors , i have migraines on and off for the last 25 years usually in summertime, i have been prescribed all manner of different drugs to find the one to ease the pain, my only advise is whilst having a migraine i like to get my head as cold as possible and usually will go away in a few minutes but this does not stop them only eases the pain! i believe that the migraine has a course that it runs and the drugs are for easing the pain or blocking it out whilst on this course, i don't like chocolate much but do like coffee and cheese which are attributed to causes of migraines so i tend to stop using them when migraines start.I have already had my course of migraines for this year which i used cold gel patches that go on your forehead(which do work btw) and was prescribed yet another different drug amitryptyline which basically helped me sleep through it. good luck and i have a friend that has migraines and has to keep his head hot to stop the pain!

steve


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Get the Doc to have a look at you, but first perhaps you should read about Cluster Migraine, it's quite rare and many Doctors have difficulty identifying it.

I have suffered from this condition off an on for around 15 years and have found that only a few Doctors are aware of it or how to treat it.

I hope what ever it is you get better soon, Alan.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes follow the advice of those before me on this thread, go to the doctors and get it checked, and keep getting it checked until whatever it is has ceased. Do not be fobbed off.

Jenny


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guy's, coffee and cheese brings it on eh? thats a problem...........I drink gallons of the stuff!
Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Great Codfinger

STILL GET IT CHECKED OUT

Aldra


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Is about the same time of year as previously? Reason I ask, I had similar, i had it where on two years on trot, i had severe headaches and could see colours and profile, but none of the detail. Ie could see clothes colours but couldnt actually see the finer detial such as eyes, etc. Got referred and went to eye peeps, who eventually told me tiredness, stress and computer etc are the culprit. I would certainly push docs for specialist opinion, don't let them fob you off either.

Migraines for me, the remedy was in a cold room, fresh air and being warm, contradiction I know, but seemed to work. Avoid the things that trigger it off If it is food.

Good luck,


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi I had the same thing for the first time August last year, the Dr's at first thought it might be a TIA (but thank goodness it wasn't) I was thoroughly checked out and they wouldn't let me drive for a month, bit of a pain as I live in rural Lincolnshire and still had to get to work. 

I have been diagnosed with something called Migraines with Aura (I lose vision in the centre of my left eye and get the rainbow colours around the edge) I find its bright sunlight which sets mine off, so I never leave the house without my sunglasses. The Dr gave me Zomig, which I was a bit worried about taking after reading the possible side effects, but one day the headache was so bad I decided I had to take one and it worked! Good Luck


----------



## Locksmith (Aug 6, 2010)

I occasionally loose my sight and it's a bit like looking through a kaleidoscope loosing all detail but lots of colours, If I do nothing my sight usually comes back within an hour but then the full blown migraine follows, If I take Nurofen Migraine Pain Tablets when I start to loose my sight, the sight returns within the hour but the headache does not. 
The sight loss comes on very gradually so it's not dangerous and acts as a pre migraine warning. I have suffered for the last 35 years or so and have found the thing that triggers mine is Aspartame, an artificial sweetener used in many foods and drinks, I do not suffer if I'm able to avoid Aspartame but recently had another period of migraines only to discover I had bought a different toothpaste that had this in it, I changed back to my usual toothpaste and they stopped.
http://www.sweetpoison.com/aspartame-side-effects.html


----------

